
The case of the terribly slow PayPal emails - ramanujam
http://marc.durdin.net/2011/10/case-of-terribly-slow-paypal-emails.html
======
ck2
You shouldn't rely on paypal's email anyway.

Use their instant notification API <https://paypal.com/ipn> to have it trigger
a script on your server to notify you any way you'd like.

You get more info from the api too and it's triggered before emails.

~~~
dthakur
The article is about an investigation into why outlook was taking a long time
to open paypal emails.

It is not related to relying on paypal's email for payment processing.

------
epc
TL;DR: Paypal is embedding an image into its emails using the "//" shortcut,
instead of specifying http: or https:.

This is wrong since it assumes the mail user agent loaded the content from a
web server. There's zero benefit to dropping http: or https: in a URL in an
email.

------
powertower
What are 2o7.net & omtrdc.net?

<http://www.omniture.com/en/privacy/2o7>

------
gnu6
Everyone should block all access to 2o7.net, the same as Google Analytics.
Nothing useful comes from them.

